# iPhoto sur Ipad2



## labasritas (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour


j'ai installé iphoto sur mon ipad 2
je voudrais acceder à mon "iphoto library" qui se trouve sur un DD externe su rmon reseau local.

est ce que c'est faisable? si oui,  comme je ne trouve pas la solution est ce que quel qu'un peut me guider.


merci


----------



## Lauange (17 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Non, pas possible. Passage par le cloud ou iTunes.


----------

